# cellulitis vs abscess in ICD 10



## ALSECIT (Oct 6, 2015)

one of my physicians saw a patient with previous ICD 9 diagnosis of cellulitis with abscess of lower extremity 682.6 which converted to L02.419, which appears to be abscess only.  Am I correct in explaining to the dr that cellulitis and abscess are to be separately coded?  Is there any other info I should give him regarding this issue?  Thanks


----------



## aheeralal (Oct 26, 2015)

That's exactly what I get when coding both using I-10 codes.  The cellulitis and abscess are to be separately coded now.  I haven't found any info. stating any different.  Does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## erjones147 (Oct 26, 2015)

They are definitely separate codes now


----------



## solocoder (Oct 26, 2015)

Are both cellulitis and abcess documented?  If so, code both.


----------

